# Forester toys scale models.



## Rangers (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everybody .....!,

I am a collector of forestry toys scale models.
Do you know where I would be able to have any forester toys catalogs about Timberjack, John Deere, Caterpillar, Valmet ..... and other please ?

I thank you very much .


Ranger made in Belgium ......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 7, 2007)

welcome to the site. Ardennes county. as in the Ardennes forest? the site of the big US battle during WWII. btw: not sure what your asking about the catalogs?


----------



## Rangers (Aug 8, 2007)

*Hi the Gi's Country !*

Biggest thanks about your reply ....!
Yes I am living on Ardennes County not far from " Nuts City ".

I work into the belgian forests like Forest Ranger & Peace officer.
Belgian forest is made with many Norway Spruce, Douglas Fir, Scott Pine, US Red Oak, Oak Tree ... and more !
On 1914 and 1940, the German Army has had many, many difficults to accross my county, because the forest was so thick !!!!!!

Yes the belgian forest has had an US big battle on 1944 and threre are still many, many, many marks of the battle and ...... explosifs too !

Do you know Bastogne ?
Did you visit this famous city ?

I am a forester metalic toys collector of : harverter, forwarder, faller ....etc, like the forester tractors Timberjack, Cartepillar, John Deere, Valmet ..... etc.
I am looking for some propectus, catalogs ..... on the US forester toys.

With all my best friendship.


----------



## belgian (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Rangers,

see you got registered already to this site. Welcome !
I am not sure if you will find many forest toy lovers on this site, but who knows. Chainsaws is what they like here, and I know you have plenty of them !!!! 

Roland

PS. Rangers is a fellow countryman of me, an official forest ranger and a great saw collector with lots of goodies. We met not so long ago, and all I can tell you, he's an allround nice guy. Please give him a nice welcome !


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 8, 2007)

Rangers said:


> Biggest thanks about your reply ....!
> Yes I am living on Ardennes County not far from " Nuts City ".
> 
> I work into the belgian forests like Forest Ranger & Peace officer.
> ...




nah im just a young'un ive never been there. but i sure would like to one of these days. im just a war/history nut. ive definitely heard of Bastogne. isn't the timber in the Ardennes forest quite large? as in big trees....i don't know of anything about the toys. maybe try Ertl. possible ertl.com, it is a toy manufacture. nice to have u along


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 8, 2007)

*Forestry Toys*



Rangers said:


> Hi everybody .....!,
> 
> I am a collector of forestry toys scale models.
> Do you know where I would be able to have any forester toys catalogs about Timberjack, John Deere, Caterpillar, Valmet ..... and other please ?
> ...



Welcome Rangers
I saw a company many years ago in Canada called "Logger Toys". They were in Ontario Canada,in the town of Hamilton.
I have been trying to buy a toy TimberJack Log Skidder on E-Bay but have been holding out for a good deal.
You have Red Oak over in your area? I have a wood lot with some nice Red Oaks too.

Good luck and Post some more.
J.Walker


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Aug 10, 2007)

Here are some models from a Swedish logging forum, if this is what you have in mind I can ask the guy were he got them from !!

http://www.skogsforum.se/viewtopic.php?t=1160


----------



## Rangers (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi guys ..... don't worry each one will have his own reply .... !

1° Roland my compatriot ...:
I thank you very much about your thread and comment about me ....!
Now I am into US language ..... I am feeling US sensations like on my travel on California on may 1993, but it won't be so easy to learning your language and I will have still many problem on french ....!
See you soon ....!

2° SI llogger :
Norway Spruce has a circonference from 25 cm to 250 cm at 150cm of the ground. We have again some Norway Spruce crops of 1914, but they begin very rare !
Around Bastogne, the forest were reforested after the battle, but old trees which survived, are again some case shot into their trunk chainsaw: ).
Douglas Fir has a circonference from 25 cm to 300 cm, sometime bigger and more young than Norway Spruce ....!
Douglas is our new tree on replacing Norway Spruce.
Now I am going fastly on ERTL ... Yeaaaaaaaaaaah !
Thanks guy !

3° J Walker :
Biggest thanks about your thread and information on Canada.
From 1964 to 2005, you have had your own forester tractor builded on ONTARIO and called : TIMBERJACK.
My dad were longshoreman from 1953 to 1996 with US Army trucks on 1944 and ended his job with grapple skidder Timberjack 230.
Timberjack builded some very nice forest toys and into my personal forest office, I have one Timberjack 240A offer up by my dad on 1992.
Timberjack has been bought by John Deere recently.
Yes, we have some few years, the US Red Oak with Douglas Fir on plantations.
We have not many big crops, only small plantations.
Douglas Fir and Red Oak, are for our future !!!!!!!!

4° SWE Kipp :

Thanks about your thread from Sweden .... too !
I know these saws and they are sold on Belgium.


Hey guys .... you are welcome !
With all my best friendship

Rangers made on Belgium ......


----------



## Sprig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Rangers!
You might want to get in touch with these folks> http://diecastcollectible.com/Diecast-Toy-s.html Some pretty cool stuff in there and here too> http://dinkycollectibles.com/index.html
And a good site with links to manufactures> http://denverdiecasttoys.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=1&chapter=0
These folks are near your nick of the woods, there are links to Norscot etc. there but my German is non-existant> http://www.cmm-schwerlast.de/Norscot/norscot.html
'Nother link, these guys make some beauties (check out the vintage Cat tractor!)> http://www.ccmodels.com/cat/castiron.html
As a collector you are probably already onto these, but it was fun for me to look around, man some of the fancy models are pricey! But very cool too and an interesting hobby, sure wish I still had some of my old Dinky Toys 



Serge


----------



## Oregon Engineer (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Ranger,
I have 6 die cast models at my desk. The models are tree harvesters (2 Valmet, 1 Cat) and forwarders (1 Volvo, 1 Valmet, 1 Rottne) to show people in the company what the machines look like.

I've purchased most through a website called:

http://www.dhsdiecast.com

and a few at the logging shows or during field testing in Europe. The average European toy store has better toys than in the US. Better meaning higher quality, more metal, less plastic, less video, and more imagination.


My partial toy collection at the office:


----------



## Rangers (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks dear friends from USA and Canada ...... about your replies ...!
I had spent so much time to visiting these die cast model ...!
My entire collection is into my personal forest office.
I have on : Timberjack, John Deere, Valmet, Unimog ( Mercedes ), MB TRAC ( Mercedes ), Mack, Kenwort, Deutz, and Fendt.
It is not so easy to finding something.
But I saw new machines at Valmet .... yeah !

Ranger made in Belgium ......


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 14, 2007)

*forestry Toys*



SWE#Kipp said:


> Here are some models from a Swedish logging forum, if this is what you have in mind I can ask the guy were he got them from !!
> 
> http://www.skogsforum.se/viewtopic.php?t=1160



Nice link SWE#Kipp. 
I read in one of your post, you have a new child (son I think) congratulations.
You'll be shopping for forestry toys soon.


----------

